# GTA IV shaking screen



## Egemen (Sep 20, 2008)

Im using crack to avoid using cd, but im getting this shaking screen problem.. Can that be resolved?

2. i have a quad core 2.5 and geforce 9800gt.

Is that really not enough cause i cant get good picture quality


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You'll have to take the crack off, we can't help with that here.

Also, I read somewhere that the developers put in anti-piracy measures that made the game act like you were drunk when you use a crack.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

We don't help people with Illegal games. If you do have the real game re-install the game and put the DVD in

deal with it


----------



## Egemen (Sep 20, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> We don't help people with Illegal games. If you do have the real game re-install the game and put the DVD in
> 
> deal with it


Im not illegal gaming.. i have more then 1 PC at home.. and i need a solution to play on both computer... I have a son who also plays..

Guys there must be a legal way to do this?


Anyway what about my graphic card? Is that not enough for the game, or should i just fix some settings.. i downloaded the latest driver and and set the resolution to something like 1000* 800, but im still getting a bad quality..


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

According to the GTA IV EULA, you may legally have GTA IV installed on 5 separate machines simultaneously. However, you must have the original disc in the drive to actually play the game. 
The use of a crack is against copyright laws in a number of countries. For example:


> According to Chapter 12 of the US Copyright Law, "No person shall circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access to a work protected under this title." The maximum potential fine for willful violation of the law is $500,000.


Basically, modifying the executable to prevent the CD check violates the EULA, effectively terminating your right to use the software.

And as i said before, there is nothing wrong with your graphics card or drivers, the developers put in anti-piracy measures that made the game act like you were drunk when you use a crack.


----------



## Egemen (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed post.. 

So there is actually nothing to do?



Tiber Septim said:


> According to the GTA IV EULA, you may legally have GTA IV installed on 5 separate machines simultaneously. However, you must have the original disc in the drive to actually play the game.
> The use of a crack is against copyright laws in a number of countries. For example:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your correct since you are using a no-cd crack we cant help.only thing i can add is to get more game disc's.other than that nada we can do.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't really recall any game that allows you to install on more than one system and play the same game with the same CD-key or CD


----------

